# match THIS with your pump and buckshot.



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

he reacts to the timer beep, raises the rifle, gets 18 hits in 3.5 seconds. all on the chest of 5 targets, spread out in a v, 18 shots, at 5 yds.  His traverse time between targets averages .19 second and his repeat hits on the same target average .15 second. So he could go across them, back and forth getting 1 hit on each of 8, in 2.0 seconds flat, (ie, 9 shots less, at .15 for 9 shots,which you wont be firing with shotgun,) and .19 second for the 1 "extra' traverse that he'll fire and you wont. This is starting with the rifle not fully shouldered. Try that with your pump gun. No cheating and using light recoiling birdshot now.  That's what shotgunners ARE attempting to do in combat, of course, cheat, cause they can't/wont take the time and spend the money needed to become adequately skilled with the rifle. Now, realize that the rifle could be sound-suppressed, and that he's not much slower with just one hand. and give a lot of thought to the bs about how the shotgun is so "versatile". Cause it AINT.






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=miculek+one+armed+rifle+shoot ing


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

First it was a pellet gun.

Now it is a world class rifle shooter.

I guess this OP does not really know what he wants to say.

Or which position he wants to offer.

But just for kicks and giggles, . . . MY shotgun can have 8 targets on the ground in 8 seconds. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

dwight55 said:


> First it was a pellet gun.
> 
> Now it is a world class rifle shooter.
> 
> ...


My FNH SLP can do the same.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe he doesn't understand that guns are evil. Most liberals will confirm that statement.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

With my Model 37 Ithaca I can get 60 hits or there abuts on those targets in under two seconds - 30 caliber holes with 40 plus grain lead balls

All day every day


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Did you really just ask us to stand up to ANYTHING Jerry Miculek does?
Do you even know who that man is?

Tell you what, stud.
You do HALF as good as what he did *WITH* a rifle, and then we'll listen to a throw-down you want to present.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Did you really just ask us to stand up to ANYTHING Jerry Miculek does?
> Do you even know who that man is?
> 
> Tell you what, stud.
> You do HALF as good as what he did *WITH* a rifle, and then we'll listen to a throw-down you want to present.


Beat me to it. Nobody but Miculek can do that. Most people will never train enough to be half that good. Too many people think that they are Davey Crocket or Sargent York.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Beat me to it. Nobody but Miculek can do that. Most people will never train enough to be half that good. Too many people think that they are Davey Crocket or Sargent York.


You don't get it. Okey is insinuating he can, too.

Someone tell me, what time is it? Is it close to being that time?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Meet the Winchester Model 1897 trench gun utilized in WWI. So very effective that the Germans filed a complaint and threatened to execute any American caught with one or shells.

Used by American troops for purposes in World War I as a force multiplier. American soldiers who were skilled at trap shooting were armed with these guns and stationed where they could fire at enemy hand grenades in midair.[2] This would deflect the grenades from falling into the American trenches and therefore protect American soldiers

Although the Model 1897 was popular with American troops in World War I, the Germans soon began to protest its use in combat. "On 19 September 1918, the German government under Ludendorff issued a diplomatic protest against the American use of shotguns, alleging that the shotgun was prohibited by the law of war."[17] A part of the German protest read that "_t is especially forbidden to employ arms, projections, or materials calculated to cause unnecessary suffering" as defined in the 1907 Hague Convention on Land Warfare.[2] This is the only known occasion in which the legality of actual combat use of the shotgun has been raised







_


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Are you refering to me Kauboy?

First I know who Jerry is.

Granted his accomplishments are great, but really a good man with a slam fire capable pump shot gun can put more holes in 5 targets in a shorter time than any man with a rifle.

Sorry I only need to get five shots (12 buckshot in each round) to get 60 hits in about 2 seconds

Shucks even a girl can do it


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Denton said:


> You don't get it. Okey is insinuating he can, too.
> 
> Someone tell me, what time is it? Is it close to being that time?


I grow weary of okey but is he harming anyone by staying? Each of us can choose to ignore or engage with his posts as we see fit and frankly I have had some positive interactions with others in n his threads though to be honest we were ignoring his posts. Anyway. Just a thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

ilmostrog said:


> I grow weary of okey but is he harming anyone by staying? Each of us can choose to ignore or engage with his posts as we see fit and frankly I have had some positive interactions with others in n his threads though to be honest we were ignoring his posts. Anyway. Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His posts do bring about the "survivalist" mentality.

Something everyone should be aware of and guard against.

Those are not the people you want in your community, group, or tribe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Are you refering to me Kauboy?
> 
> First I know who Jerry is.
> 
> ...


Nah, was seeing if the OP would put up or shut up. I have a feeling he has no idea what kind of comparison he was actually making.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Nah, was seeing if the OP would put up or shut up. I have a feeling he has no idea what kind of comparison he was actually making.


More like a Raider (hit and run) as opposed to a troll (luuuuurrrrrkkkkkiiiinnnnggggg)


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

126 posts for Spider Hole Guy.

From the various other forums I have lurked on, I do not post much but this is a better forum than most, for him that is a record. 

However, we can in fact learn from his example; What not to be in a post SHTF situation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Meet the Winchester Model 1897 trench gun utilized in WWI. So very effective that the Germans filed a complaint and threatened to execute any American caught with one or shells.
> 
> Used by American troops for purposes in World War I as a force multiplier. American soldiers who were skilled at trap shooting were armed with these guns and stationed where they could fire at enemy hand grenades in midair.[2] This would deflect the grenades from falling into the American trenches and therefore protect American soldiers
> 
> ...


_

Devastatingly effective in trench warfare and when up close and personal._


----------



## AvTur (Jun 23, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Did you really just ask us to stand up to ANYTHING Jerry Miculek does?
> Do you even know who that man is?
> 
> Tell you what, stud.
> You do HALF as good as what he did *WITH* a rifle, and then we'll listen to a throw-down you want to present.


Okey reckons in another thread that he helped set up IPSC shooting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok the guy is practiced. However short range known targets and a drill he has practiced over and over. That and real world major difference. Of course the training would help but results not the same.
make it 40 targets from 50 to 450 meters, popping up random and each stays up a limited time. Done it many times in 70-72 seconds. But again I was a much younger man and had a lot more motivation 
than I do now. You hit your 50 to 200 very fast center mass, use the time on the longer distance. And focus on your hold.


----------

